# Aggressive Guppies??



## jared1040 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hello Forum.

I have a 10 gallon Aquarium with 1 Telescope eyed goldfish, 1 black moor, and 4 guppies. (I do plan to move up to a 20 gallon tank soon, so excited)

I started my tank about 5 months ago and I've only suffered one casualty (which was the first black moor I bought) and since black moors are my favorite kind of fish I went out and bought another one. I've had him in the tank for about a week and a half and out of no where one of my guppies has been attacking him with every chance she gets (shes currently pregnant). I know that a black moors eyes can be seen as a threat to some types of fish, its finally gotten to a point where I had to remove the guppy (I moved her with another guppy as well so she wouldn't be alone) because she wouldn't stop attacking my moor. My moor has bright orange eyes and body and unfortunatly the guppy has severely damaged one of his eyes and had made his fins slightly tattered.

I just wanted to know if there was any sort of chance my moor would cover from the eye damage, or if it could kill him (I don't think it would kill him. Hes acting well fortunately)

I also wanted to know if my guppy might be being aggressive because shes pregnant or if its possible that something in the tank has aggravated her. Also if I could fix this problem and put her back in my regular tank .I mainly want to move her back to my bigger tank because I currently don't have the materials to sustain my smaller tank (3 gall. by the way) and I don't have the money right now to by stuff to get it up and running with out digging into my get a working phone budget. 

Any help or advice would be very helpful. Thank you.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Goldfish shouldn't be mixed with tropicals. You should take one or the other back to your store. Also, a 10g tank is not a place for a goldfish in general. They get much too larger and are big waste producers.


----------



## djgoodbody (Mar 9, 2011)

gold fish have a slime coat which are borderline irresistable to some tropical fish, guppies are known to like the slimecoat hence the harrasment, and the tanks a little small.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

Pregnant guppies get very stressed in overcrowded conditions. They would like to go someplace to hide and have their babies away from the other fish, and in a small, overcrowded tank they just can't. Plus she's right, that goldfish is like a swimming shop vac for guppy babies, there's no way she should be dropping in a tank with a goldfish if you want to see a single one of those babies survive. I usually put a goldfish in a tank of guppies if I don't want the babies, because goldfish will suck 'em right up, but I'd never put anything but a comet in with guppies, the slower goldfish can't move quickly enough to put an end to harassment. 

I would take that other fish out of wherever she is, if she's pregnant she doesn't want company, she wants solitude. She's going to be crabby at anybody she has around her, and frankly any other fish is going to try to make a meal of the babies when they come.


----------



## jared1040 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for the help everyone. I'm going to be moving up my current aquarium to a 25 gallon in a few days so my current fish will have a larger place to live. Unfortunately I don't think my Moor is going to make it. But it might be for the better since My tank is already a bit over crowded. 

If I get the a 25 gallon tank would it be okay to put my female guppy back in it when she gets pregnant or would it be a better Idea to leave her in a smaller tank with just a couple other guppies?


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

1) guppies and goldies big no no, please remove the goldie and give her AT LEAST a 10g tank of her own
2) when female guppies are giving or about to give birth they will "chase" off other.

GL and please listen to advice, we got some smart people here


----------



## jared1040 (Mar 9, 2011)

I should be getting my 25 gallon within the next week. Do you think it would be a better idea to move my bug eyed goldfish and moor into the 25 gallon and leave my 4 guppies in the 10 gallon?


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

4 guppies in the ten gallon should be fine, but if you think the female is dropping fry, she should be by herself.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Definately move the goldfish.You need to issolate the pregnant gupp too.goldfish are not tropical so they dont have the same requirements as the guppies,so that mix will not work too well,as you can see.

if possible,could you tell us what size filter you will have in the 25?That way the people here can tell you if it will be good enough or not.


----------



## jared1040 (Mar 9, 2011)

Okay. 

When I get the 25 gallon tank I'll probably look for a filter for a 40-50 gallon tank because I heard its good to have a filter for twice the size of the aquarium.


----------

